# First Time Fatties !!!



## pars (Jun 4, 2011)

Until I came here -- I never heard of a Fattie. Got some great info here and gave it a try. of course I'm gonna say it was awesome !!

I will try to insert some pics here - being a newbie not sure how to do that ------ Here goes !!

I cooked a small 1/2 shoulder for good measure. I am really excited about the Fattie. I have all kinds of ideas commin' on.

This one was stuffed with Peppers - Onions - Chedder Cheese - Itallian Bread Crumbs and some spices.








Rolled and Ready


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 4, 2011)

That fatty is as pretty as they come!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Awesome job!!  You'll be hooked now! Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 4, 2011)

That fattie looks awesome!

Congrats on your first, I know it wont be the last


----------



## windshield king (Jun 4, 2011)

great looking fattie!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Great looking fattie!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome, looks like you have been doing this for a while!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 5, 2011)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## pars (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks all --- I got really excited about doing this. It did come out much better then I had expected. I can see this being a regular item every time I fire up the smoker.

Thanks to the forum for some great insight and instruction.

Pars


----------

